# Opinions on Heads for 06



## Curiel_5 (10 mo ago)

Looking for opinions on a new set of heads for my LS2? Since I can’t find a roots/twin screw blower I’m staying N/A and wanting to get as much power out of it as I can. Current mods:

Kooks LT Headers
Kooks Catless Mids
Kooks Catback Exhaust
Lingenfelter CAI
Cam: 226/231 | .605”/.598” | LSA110
Brand new LS7 clutch

Would prefer to keep the cam but not totally opposed to getting a different cam to better suite new heads.


----------

